# Beating the Stalk Market



## BlackBloodWizard (Jun 12, 2013)

Sorry if something like this already exists and I missed it ^^

I  sadly, didn't get to actually start playing AC:NL until well after Joan had already left last Sunday, but  I've been playing with friends online and thought with the best friend feature, its really easy to trade Turnip prices back and fourth and then it hit me, we can do this *BIGGER.* How about a bunch of players got together and figured out who had the best buying price?  or if you missed Joan, there's always a player who lives in a different timezone. and of course bell prices, and retail super sale items! we can connect and get the best possible prices. and sell for some pretty generous bells!  why not keep tabs on what events going on in what town, and exchange items for good luck charms? the sky's the limit with a closely connected group and up to the moment information!  this makes me very excited!

Edit 1: We have since added a google doc spreadsheet to organize and exchange turnip prices, timezones and the like. as well as establish patterns. here it is

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AhnD2b91gsHydDMteV9OVnlOb1BBMkJqeWNDUlJTSkE#gid=0

Edit 2: Here's a Turnip Guide that describes price patterns
http://www.thonky.com/animal-crossing-new-leaf/stalk-market/

Edit 3: Week 1 Sheet
http://i1228.photobucket.com/albums/ee445/CharityDiary/TurnipsJune17_zps2bdd68f6.png
Edit 4: New Thread here
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?70194-Stalk-Market-Community


----------



## totoro (Jun 12, 2013)

that would be pretty cool  , if more agree !


----------



## ben_nyc (Jun 13, 2013)

Q- 

Are the daily price changes different per region/nation/political affiliation, what? 

Also, can visitors access Re-tail & make the sale?


----------



## amerlene (Jun 13, 2013)

This would be good. I plan on playing the stalk market in NL. I never really paid attention to it in the past but with more people, I think it'll be more profitable. I was planning on using Letterbox to send the day's turnip prices to the friends I have anyway.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Jun 13, 2013)

ben_nyc said:


> Q-
> 
> Are the daily price changes different per region/nation/political affiliation, what?
> 
> Also, can visitors access Re-tail & make the sale?



It's different for each town. There's 4 different patterns that bell prices can fall under, but each town will be on a different pattern each week and have different prices even within the same pattern.

And, yes, visitors can go to Re-tail.


----------



## BlackBloodWizard (Jun 13, 2013)

yeah I noticed I had fabulous prices yesterday. and 'meh' today. ^^ well if nothing like that exists yet maybe someone with some bells can start a group to organize our plan of attack and keep everyone in the loop!


----------



## ben_nyc (Jun 13, 2013)

DJStarstryker said:


> It's different for each town. There's 4 different patterns that bell prices can fall under, but each town will be on a different pattern each week and have different prices even within the same pattern.
> 
> And, yes, visitors can go to Re-tail.



Thanks for the reply!


----------



## Solar (Jun 13, 2013)

That'd be awesome!! If only we had some convenient method of having all the Turnip Prices in 1 easy to read chart....I could make one if everyone told me there Turnip prices twice a day we could make a sticky thread and I would update it twice a day...What do you guys think?


----------



## BlackBloodWizard (Jun 15, 2013)

Benmjy said:


> That'd be awesome!! If only we had some convenient method of having all the Turnip Prices in 1 easy to read chart....I could make one if everyone told me there Turnip prices twice a day we could make a sticky thread and I would update it twice a day...What do you guys think?



that seems like a huge commitment (especially considering the factors of differing timezone and the like) but if you're up for it I'd love that!


----------



## BlackBloodWizard (Jun 16, 2013)

myturnip buying  buying price is 97 bells


----------



## kid_remix (Jun 16, 2013)

I will participate.


----------



## Officer Berri (Jun 16, 2013)

Today I bought 600 turnips.

Let's see if my first foray into the stalk market of animal crossing goes well.


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 16, 2013)

No offense, but this is common sense.

I bought 500,000 bells worth of turnips at 98 bells per turnip


----------



## BlackBloodWizard (Jun 16, 2013)

None taken, I'm not pretending I'm a visionary, I'm saying lets fulfil a very real need, and as gamers and AC fans, use the tools at our disposal.


----------



## Jrrj15 (Jun 16, 2013)

Lots of people do this already and its a very cool idea


----------



## BlackBloodWizard (Jun 16, 2013)

Jrrj15 said:


> Lots of people do this already and its a very cool idea



oh? I've never seen anyone put this sort of thing into practice on these forums, but then again I'm new. ^^


----------



## amerlene (Jun 16, 2013)

I have a idea on how to create a easy way of trading information. Someone could create a google docs spreadsheet that's editable by anyone with a link. You can put down your current days turnip price, time zone and your friend code information. This way you can also document previous days turnip prices to establish a pattern. 

I don't mind setting this up if people don't have a problem with it.


----------



## BlackBloodWizard (Jun 16, 2013)

amerlene said:


> I have a idea on how to create a easy way of trading information. Someone could create a google docs spreadsheet that's editable by anyone with a link. You can put down your current days turnip price, time zone and your friend code information. This way you can also document previous days turnip prices to establish a pattern.
> 
> I don't mind setting this up if people don't have a problem with it.



 that doesn't sound half bad ^^


----------



## CharityDiary (Jun 16, 2013)

*I made this spreadsheet:*

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AhnD2b91gsHydDMteV9OVnlOb1BBMkJqeWNDUlJTSkE&usp=sharing

Everyone should be able to edit it. Simply add in your information, bookmark the page, and check back frequently.

Pass it around, if you want.

=)


----------



## Olivitess (Jun 16, 2013)

That spreadsheet is a brilliant idea!


----------



## BlackBloodWizard (Jun 16, 2013)

this is amazing! I will be passing this, also, lets try to get the profit feedback loop rolling!

In theory if we have a town in which its Saturday with amazing bell sell prices, and a place where its Sunday morning selling reasonably priced turnip. this a perpetual money engine :3


----------



## Mary (Jun 16, 2013)

Is there an average range or something like that? Like, is buying at 90 something a bad idea?


----------



## BlackBloodWizard (Jun 16, 2013)

Mary said:


> Is there an average range or something like that? Like, is buying at 90 something a bad idea?



between my best friends the price seemed to be between 98-96 so buying at 90 seems to be a pretty good deal


----------



## Mary (Jun 16, 2013)

so like 90-100ish seems normal buying range... And selling range?


----------



## Zen (Jun 16, 2013)

Mary said:


> so like 90-100ish seems normal buying range... And selling range?



Sell over 130 is best.


----------



## BlackBloodWizard (Jun 16, 2013)

Mary said:


> so like 90-100ish seems normal buying range... And selling range?



obviously you always want to sell for more than you bought for. but as for how much is up to your digression. but if you see a 200+ bells per turnip I'd jump at that. if you hit 400-500 so much the better!


----------



## Olivitess (Jun 16, 2013)

http://www.thonky.com/animal-crossing-new-leaf/stalk-market/

Here is a link for turnip price patterns! Just in case no one knew when to spot the price hike


----------



## CharityDiary (Jun 16, 2013)

Olivitess said:


> http://www.thonky.com/animal-crossing-new-leaf/stalk-market/
> 
> Here is a link for turnip price patterns! Just in case no one knew when to spot the price hike



Thanks. I was actually looking at that exact page earlier!


----------



## BlackBloodWizard (Jun 16, 2013)

I just wanted to throw out there that there is no place for contact info outside of the game,  though I mean we can use swap note once both people add each other or whatever. but maybe leave a spot for contact info, or BTF name to help people track each other down outside of the game if needed. I think that would make things a bit easier.


----------



## CharityDiary (Jun 16, 2013)

BlackBloodWizard said:


> I just wanted to throw out there that there is no place for contact info outside of the game,  though I mean we can use swap note once both people add each other or whatever. but maybe leave a spot for contact info, or BTF name to help people track each other down outside of the game if needed. I think that would make things a bit easier.



That's why we all need to become Best Friends lol. But alright, I'll add a space for BTF name.


----------



## BlackBloodWizard (Jun 16, 2013)

and I intend to, buuuuut sometimes someone might not be on their game and just derping around their computer. it'll let people shoot them a pm and see if they want to get on ^^


----------



## CharityDiary (Jun 16, 2013)

BlackBloodWizard said:


> and I intend to, buuuuut sometimes someone might not be on their game and just derping around their computer. it'll let people shoot them a pm and see if they want to get on ^^



Makes sense.

I guess the spreadsheet is good enough now. There's almost too much stuff on it.


----------



## BlackBloodWizard (Jun 16, 2013)

yeah I like it as is.

- - - Post Merge - - -

P.S: can't seem to edit the spreadsheet.


----------



## CharityDiary (Jun 16, 2013)

BlackBloodWizard said:


> yeah I like it as is.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> P.S: can't seem to edit the spreadsheet.



Yeah, I figured. I don't know why... Permissions are set on, "Anyone with a link can access and edit; no sign-in required."


----------



## Snizzle (Jun 16, 2013)

Awesome idea! I would love to contribute to the spreadsheet is it possible to get permission?


----------



## CharityDiary (Jun 16, 2013)

Snizzle said:


> Awesome idea! I would love to contribute to the spreadsheet is it possible to get permission?



Uhhh just go here:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AhnD2b91gsHydDMteV9OVnlOb1BBMkJqeWNDUlJTSkE#gid=0

...and you should be able to edit it and stuff. I have the permissions set so that literally everyone on the internet can find it and edit it. Let me know if you can't, though.


----------



## BlackBloodWizard (Jun 16, 2013)

well hopefully we can figure something out. because I can't edit it at all now.


----------



## Lemony Lime (Jun 16, 2013)

Joan is selling for 104 in my town right now. Anyone else got a cheaper price atm?


----------



## CharityDiary (Jun 16, 2013)

BlackBloodWizard said:


> well hopefully we can figure something out. because I can't edit it at all now.



But I literally *just* saw someone edit it! Can you maybe clear your browser's cache and try going to the link address again?

- - - Post Merge - - -



BlackBloodWizard said:


> well hopefully we can figure something out. because I can't edit it at all now.



Try this link instead:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AhnD2b91gsHydDMteV9OVnlOb1BBMkJqeWNDUlJTSkE&usp=sharing


----------



## CharityDiary (Jun 16, 2013)

Should be working now. People are editing.


----------



## Lemony Lime (Jun 16, 2013)

Can we add space for Joan's selling prices too?


----------



## CharityDiary (Jun 16, 2013)

Lemony Lime said:


> Can we add space for Joan's selling prices too?



Sure, I'll put that in by next Sunday


----------



## BlackBloodWizard (Jun 16, 2013)

That is a good idea, also I wanted to note that I've added everyone on the list. but quite a few people have not done so (since I've not connected) and one friend code is missing 4 digits ^^'


----------



## CharityDiary (Jun 16, 2013)

BlackBloodWizard said:


> That is a good idea, also I wanted to note that I've added everyone on the list. but quite a few people have not done so (since I've not connected) and one friend code is missing 4 digits ^^'



Haha yeah, I know. Hopefully those people will get that done, and that person will go back to the spreadsheet and notice their mistake.


----------



## amerlene (Jun 17, 2013)

I've added my information to the spreadsheet. I think I'll open my town for turnip selling if the selling price is over 150 bells. Doesn't see quite worth it for anything less. I'll add in my afternoon prices when I can


----------



## Lauren (Jun 17, 2013)

You can add me if you like ^.*

- - - Post Merge - - -

Scratch that added myself


----------



## amerlene (Jun 17, 2013)

I've added a Sunday Turnip price column. Not much use this week but may as well have it there for next week. Also interesting to see what prices people get.


----------



## Olivitess (Jun 17, 2013)

Well not a good start! Hope this afternoons price is better!  And I shall start adding people soon hehe X3

Looks like its getting worse! XD Hope the price picks up tomorrow. :S


----------



## Cam (Jun 17, 2013)

Just added myself to the spreadsheet, will add everyone on the list when I get home


----------



## xinfamousx (Jun 17, 2013)

Hey guys feel free to add me 3282-2677-0085 i follow the stalk market closely so it would be cool to find others that do the same just sent me a message to let me know


----------



## CharityDiary (Jun 17, 2013)

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AhnD2b91gsHydDMteV9OVnlOb1BBMkJqeWNDUlJTSkE&usp=sharing

We could use some more participants! And people still haven't added each other, so we need to get on that as well.

Looking forward to some big spikes this week


----------



## Snizzle (Jun 17, 2013)

Added everyone and noted my mistake, sorry for the inconvenience. Hope to see some great prices later today


----------



## CharityDiary (Jun 17, 2013)

Snizzle said:


> Added everyone and noted my mistake, sorry for the inconvenience. Hope to see some great prices later today



Haha thanks Sniz


----------



## BlackBloodWizard (Jun 17, 2013)

Looking good everyone!

btw, my supersale of the day is 'shirts' so clean out your closets if you want some bonus bells!


----------



## Olivitess (Jun 18, 2013)

I didn't think my Turnip Prices could get any lower!!! 31 Bells Q_Q'


----------



## Officer Berri (Jun 18, 2013)

My turnip prices have just been dropping lower and lower. Right now they're at 48 bells a turnip. -.- I paid 100. Here's to hoping there's a spike coming soon!


----------



## Mays (Jun 18, 2013)

I paid 105, now they're at 95 for me!


----------



## kakuloo (Jun 18, 2013)

I'll join up guys!

Right now mine are at 136...but I can't open my gates because I'm at work.  D=

Luckily, I suspect they'll be continuing the upwards trend until Wednesday!  I'll be opening my gates tonight, and I'll post when I do!  =3


----------



## Emily J (Jun 18, 2013)

I paid 106 apiece for 2000 of them, and they're selling for 146 right now. My dream is to get 400+ per, which doesn't seem too outlandish with the Internet helping, but by Friday or Saturday I'll be willing to settle for 200+ ... even a small profit is a huge gross when you're selling 2000!


----------



## Mays (Jun 18, 2013)

kakuloo said:


> I'll join up guys!
> 
> Right now mine are at 136...but I can't open my gates because I'm at work.  D=
> 
> Luckily, I suspect they'll be continuing the upwards trend until Wednesday!  I'll be opening my gates tonight, and I'll post when I do!  =3


I'll add you in a min!


----------



## HaloKatzchen (Jun 18, 2013)

I sadly didn't buy any turnips this Sunday, but I'll defiantly try and get in on this. I'll add my name to the list and start posting my prices.


----------



## kakuloo (Jun 18, 2013)

I've been attacked by hubris, here.  My prices just dropped to 67!  D=


----------



## gerin (Jun 18, 2013)

I'd love to get in on this. My prices right now are 180


----------



## Fourleaf Clover (Jun 18, 2013)

My prices are 68 Bells at the moment... Ugh -_-


----------



## CharityDiary (Jun 18, 2013)

gerin said:


> I'd love to get in on this. My prices right now are 180



Yeah, I'd strongly suggest that everyone sell at Gerin's price. His price could peak tomorrow morning, but it will be difficult for everyone to contact and sell within that short 3-hour window.

I'm gonna go ahead and sell at this price. If I can contact him.


----------



## BlackBloodWizard (Jun 18, 2013)

I saw someone with 200 or so I wonder if he'll be opening his gate.


----------



## SFFRulesOK (Jun 18, 2013)

I sold in Evan's town for 213. Didn't buy very many, but I kept my profits so I can buy more next week!


----------



## BlackBloodWizard (Jun 18, 2013)

I made pretty darn good money selling at Evan's


----------



## Snizzle (Jun 18, 2013)

Under the comments section, along with the rule of when your gates are opening or your predictions, if you're cashed out that should be included.

There might be a better way to do this but:
(Whether or not your cashed out, Who's town you cashed out at, then the tip you gave)
For me:
(Cashed out, Ethan, 15%)
I just think this might be helpful to some who aren't completely sure to cash out at, or what percentage to tip


----------



## Olivitess (Jun 19, 2013)

Evan I hope you are online today! XD

(was 1am when he opened the gate so I missed it )


----------



## Mays (Jun 19, 2013)

Who's this Evan? I need you, Evan!


----------



## Gandalf (Jun 19, 2013)

I bought my turnips at 100 each, currently selling for 66 bells in my town.

So glad I sold them on monday in a different town for 127 rather than watching the price in my town lol


----------



## Olivitess (Jun 19, 2013)

20 bells! Ahh Q_Q is there anyone out there whos retail is selling at a high price XD


----------



## Roel (Jun 19, 2013)

This is really cool!


----------



## BlackBloodWizard (Jun 19, 2013)

Hey everyone, Katrina is in my town right now and her fortunes actually sometimes do effect turnip prices, so I was wondering if I could convince some of you to come over and get a reading (20 total readings and she'll start a shop in my town)


----------



## Aux10 (Jun 19, 2013)

This is an awesome idea! Set my self up in the spread sheet and added every one.


----------



## CharityDiary (Jun 20, 2013)

Aux10 said:


> This is an awesome idea! Set my self up in the spread sheet and added every one.



Thanks! It turned out pretty well this week! 500+ bells per turnip for lots of people!

And here is a link to the spreadsheet for those just joining us:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AhnD2b91gsHydDMteV9OVnlOb1BBMkJqeWNDUlJTSkE&usp=sharing


----------



## Krael42 (Jun 20, 2013)

Can I join in on this? I bought my turnips on Sunday and I haven't sold any yet.


----------



## ekul1018 (Jun 20, 2013)

Mind if i join? I bought 200k worth of turnips and my prices are only decreasing. Help!


----------



## sydney (Jun 20, 2013)

ha chacha I added my name ~


----------



## Coni (Jun 20, 2013)

My turnips are at 446 each. I charge 30k if you wanna come over. PM me :3


----------



## BlackBloodWizard (Jun 20, 2013)

pretty much everyone has already cashed out this week, and tho we do tip... xD customary tips haven't really been our thing here...


----------



## DiscordDave (Jun 20, 2013)

WHOA.   I WISH I BOUGHT A BUNCH!   Mine are currently selling for 595 in case anyone has some to sell off!   I will make it a point to be open for a good while tonight.  (starting at about 6:30pm PDT)   PM me if you want to take advantage of this.


----------



## Coni (Jun 20, 2013)

BlackBloodWizard said:


> pretty much everyone has already cashed out this week, and tho we do tip... xD customary tips haven't really been our thing here...



I understand! I didnt know you had that system n_n I apologize if I offended someone~


----------



## Kaijudomage (Jun 20, 2013)

Man, I wish I bought more than 40 turnips... then again I was poor last week.
I still haven't sold mine, so I'd be willing to sell somewhere.


----------



## whereiskellie (Jun 20, 2013)

I feel like a chump selling at 180 bells. I'm just not cut out for high risk high reward games


----------



## BlackBloodWizard (Jun 20, 2013)

Coni said:


> I understand! I didnt know you had that system n_n I apologize if I offended someone~



not offended. I just want everyone to help each other out ^^ 

and yeah. I sold for 213. maybe I'll get  more pay off next week


----------



## DiscordDave (Jun 20, 2013)

Able to help a bunch of people sell, so yay for that.   Just wish I bought some of my own.

But, so that I can plan for this coming Sunday, how do the turnips stack?  what kinda space/quantities can I plan for?


----------



## Aux10 (Jun 20, 2013)

The Turnips are bought and sold in bunches of 10 and stack up in stacks of 100 or 10 bunches. One bunch can't be broken up so every thing is moved in bunches. Joan will explain it all when you first meet her on sunday morning, she doesn't stay long so don't miss her.


----------



## kid_remix (Jun 20, 2013)

I found someone yesterday selling for 637. I made 5 million on that sweet price point.


----------



## Aux10 (Jun 20, 2013)

kid_remix said:


> I found someone yesterday selling for 637. I made 5 million on that sweet price point.



O_O... What's the max sell price anyway?


----------



## BlackBloodWizard (Jun 21, 2013)

I think its in the 900's (but that requires a good luck charm to reach)


----------



## soixantesix (Jun 21, 2013)

So will the spreadsheet be wiped at the end of the week, or are we creating a new column/page?


----------



## BlackBloodWizard (Jun 21, 2013)

soixantesix said:


> So will the spreadsheet be wiped at the end of the week, or are we creating a new column/page?



wiped I assume. you'll have to wait on the creator for a more detailed response though.


----------



## CharityDiary (Jun 21, 2013)

BlackBloodWizard said:


> wiped I assume. you'll have to wait on the creator for a more detailed response though.



Yeah, definitely wiped. There's so much information on it, it would get really cluttered otherwise.

I'll save a copy of each week's completed spreadsheet, though. Just in case anyone wants to see it in the future.


----------



## BlackBloodWizard (Jun 21, 2013)

sure I'll gladly link every week in the first post to keep a living record ^^


----------



## CharityDiary (Jun 21, 2013)

BlackBloodWizard said:


> sure I'll gladly link every week in the first post to keep a living record ^^



Fantastic.


----------



## Novaus (Jun 22, 2013)

So, would a good luck charm be something as trivial as a four leaf clover?


----------



## Mays (Jun 22, 2013)

Can anyone who has turnip prices at 110+ pm me please?!


----------



## CharityDiary (Jun 22, 2013)

BlackBloodWizard said:


> sure I'll gladly link every week in the first post to keep a living record ^^



http://i1228.photobucket.com/albums/ee445/CharityDiary/TurnipsJune17_zps2bdd68f6.png

^ Turnip Community spreadsheet for the week of June 17th 2013.


----------



## barronn30 (Jun 22, 2013)

Could I join also?
I don't have enough room to add everyone though.
But I can post up my prices and if people want to come sell I will add them to let them in and vice versa if I need to sell.


----------



## sydney (Jun 22, 2013)

Do you think I should buy a mass amount of turnips tomorrow? So many people are involved in this, it seems like there's no way to lose...


----------



## CharityDiary (Jun 22, 2013)

barronn30 said:


> Could I join also?
> I don't have enough room to add everyone though.
> But I can post up my prices and if people want to come sell I will add them to let them in and vice versa if I need to sell.



Yes, that's fine. I actually changed the introductory section to reflect this =)

- - - Post Merge - - -



sydney said:


> Do you think I should buy a mass amount of turnips tomorrow? So many people are involved in this, it seems like there's no way to lose...



Yes, you really should. =)


----------



## barronn30 (Jun 22, 2013)

CharityDiary said:


> Yes, that's fine. I actually changed the introductory section to reflect this =)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Okay, thanks!


----------



## BlackBloodWizard (Jun 22, 2013)

I added everyone ^^ as far as I am aware.


----------



## sydney (Jun 22, 2013)

Any recommendations on how much I should buy?


----------



## CharityDiary (Jun 22, 2013)

sydney said:


> Any recommendations on how much I should buy?



Well, I'm buying as many as I can get between 6 and 12  It will probably be a few million bells worth of turnips.

There are 34 people participating in the spreadsheet as of right now. There's statistically no way we can lose money, because even if no one gets a price that's insanely high (which could probably happen), someone will at least have a price that's higher than what you paid for the turnips.


----------



## roroselle (Jun 22, 2013)

I want to participate in this too!  

So.. 35 people tehe


----------



## CharityDiary (Jun 22, 2013)

roroselle said:


> I want to participate in this too!
> 
> So.. 35 people tehe



Sweet! Thanks =)


----------



## sydney (Jun 22, 2013)

Do you think I can make a decent profit off 1 mil?


----------



## CharityDiary (Jun 22, 2013)

sydney said:


> Do you think I can make a decent profit off 1 mil?



On an average week, I'd say you'd make around 3 or 4 million, if you sell on the right day. On a good week, you'd make almost twice that.


----------



## sydney (Jun 22, 2013)

CharityDiary said:


> On an average week, I'd say you'd make around 3 or 4 million, if you sell on the right day. On a good week, you'd make almost twice that.



Thats great to hear! I never bought turnips in City Folk, but with this type of system it seems crazy not to. I'll probably keep asking if it's a good time to sell during the week, do town prices change every day? This is far too realistic for me... I just let my stock sit there and hope it'll make me rich when I'm 80...


----------



## CharityDiary (Jun 22, 2013)

sydney said:


> Thats great to hear! I never bought turnips in City Folk, but with this type of system it seems crazy not to. I'll probably keep asking if it's a good time to sell during the week, do town prices change every day? This is far too realistic for me... I just let my stock sit there and hope it'll make me rich when I'm 80...



Prices are set twice every day. The first price is set at 9am when Re-Tail opens, and the second price is set at noon. The highest price for this past week was almost 600 bells!

You should be fine if you keep an eye on the chat section of the spreadsheet, or on the comments section. If all else fails, I'll private message you on here to let you know if you should sell or not!


----------



## sydney (Jun 22, 2013)

CharityDiary said:


> Prices are set twice every day. The first price is set at 9am when Re-Tail opens, and the second price is set at noon. The highest price for this past week was almost 600 bells!
> 
> You should be fine if you keep an eye on the chat section of the spreadsheet, or on the comments section. If all else fails, I'll private message you on here to let you know if you should sell or not!



haha, thank you! Yeah, in CF I actually made patterns and clothes for people so that's how I made my billions (yes actually billions...)


----------



## christian2000bc (Jun 22, 2013)

Hey everyone, I was wondering if it was alright if I can join too? It would be really helpful for me if I'm able to! I'll add everyone's friend code as soon as I can if I'm able to. Thanks!


----------



## CharityDiary (Jun 22, 2013)

christian2000bc said:


> Hey everyone, I was wondering if it was alright if I can join too? It would be really helpful for me if I'm able to! I'll add everyone's friend code as soon as I can if I'm able to. Thanks!



Of course!

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AhnD2b91gsHydDMteV9OVnlOb1BBMkJqeWNDUlJTSkE&usp=sharing


----------



## Majorasmask (Jun 22, 2013)

I haven't tried this yet, but I plan to sink 1-2 mil into this tomorrow. My only concern is inventory space tbh. What are the stack sizes and where can I store them?


----------



## CharityDiary (Jun 22, 2013)

Majorasmask said:


> I haven't tried this yet, but I plan to sink 1-2 mil into this tomorrow. My only concern is inventory space tbh. What are the stack sizes and where can I store them?



Turnips are sold in bundles of 10, but one inventory space holds 10 bundles (100 turnips). Every section of the Storage Locker has 10 spaces, enough for 1,000 turnips. So if your Storage Locker is completely empty, you can store 18,000 turnips in it.


----------



## Aux10 (Jun 22, 2013)

CharityDiary said:


> Turnips are sold in bundles of 10, but one inventory space holds 10 bundles (100 turnips). Every section of the Storage Locker has 10 spaces, enough for 1,000 turnips. So if your Storage Locker is completely empty, you can store 18,000 turnips in it.



Not to mention you can dump them all over your floor.


----------



## CharityDiary (Jun 23, 2013)

Aux10 said:


> Not to mention you can dump them all over your floor.



How are you supposed to sell them in someone else's town if they're on your floor?


----------



## Hopeotata (Jun 23, 2013)

So anyone wanna do multiple runs in my town? Someone who has Joan there or want to tt to get to sunday can and we can buy then come to my town and sell. 
Or anyone who just wants to come sell what they have is fine with me


----------



## Coni (Jun 23, 2013)

CharityDiary said:


> Of course!
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AhnD2b91gsHydDMteV9OVnlOb1BBMkJqeWNDUlJTSkE&usp=sharing



I joined too


----------



## Aux10 (Jun 23, 2013)

CharityDiary said:


> How are you supposed to sell them in someone else's town if they're on your floor?



You can't, not in one trip at least. Just saying if you ran out of space to keep them you can toss them on you floor and come back for them.


----------



## Hopeotata (Jun 23, 2013)

No wants to come sell? price is at 470.


----------



## FunnyDude (Jun 23, 2013)

Can i come and sell at your town hopeotata?


----------



## Olivitess (Jun 23, 2013)

Joan is currently selling for 92 bells, my gates will be open until 12pm (exactly 1 hour, 15mins from this post.)


----------



## nooky13 (Jun 23, 2013)

Olivitess can I come over?


----------



## Pandoria (Jun 23, 2013)

I signed up!  My turnips are at 96 bells right now  In regards to buying from Joan


----------



## Olivitess (Jun 23, 2013)

Gates are closed! Good luck to everyone for great turnip profits!


----------



## Majorasmask (Jun 23, 2013)

108 bells each in my town... should I buy these?


----------



## maarowak (Jun 23, 2013)

Signed up! Turnips are for 90. Bought 900, will buy more later.


----------



## Zymfo (Jun 23, 2013)

Majorasmask said:


> 108 bells each in my town... should I buy these?



Nope me and you have the higher end of the bargain where people want to join our town to sell their turnips, we join others to buy. 

Current price of mine: 109. (8:00 est)


----------



## nooky13 (Jun 23, 2013)

How many turnips has everyone bought?   I bought 1570


----------



## Majorasmask (Jun 23, 2013)

So I guess I need a place to buy turnips then, anyone have a good deal in their town?


----------



## Punchyleaf (Jun 23, 2013)

She's selling for 96 in mine today. Not sure whether to go for it or not..


----------



## Majorasmask (Jun 23, 2013)

I have a question, do I need to buy turnips from someone in the same time zone? I don't want to end up back in my town with a bunch of spoiled turnips.


----------



## ProfessorN (Jun 23, 2013)

I have signed up for this! It's a great idea


----------



## Zen (Jun 23, 2013)

Majorasmask said:


> I have a question, do I need to buy turnips from someone in the same time zone? I don't want to end up back in my town with a bunch of spoiled turnips.



time zones don't matter.


----------



## Attribule (Jun 23, 2013)

My Turnip prices are 90.

Contact me through PM if you're interested in setting things up.  Info is on the spreadsheet.


----------



## Jarrad (Jun 23, 2013)

I've only bought 22 (I'm poor because I've just restarted lol.)


----------



## Majorasmask (Jun 23, 2013)

So I spent about 1.3? million bells at 90 each and completely filled all my storage. Should be a very nice return later in the week.


----------



## insaneluzer (Jun 23, 2013)

So I'm not really interested in adding people just for their turnip lady, but I was wondering, my turnip price today is 99 bells. Should I go for them? I don't really understand the stalk market thing, to be honest. o_o It's like the real stock market to me, just makes my head hurt lol!


----------



## Aux10 (Jun 23, 2013)

Mine were at 93 bells this morning. Emptied my entire savings and got just over 500,000 bells worth.


----------



## Katerzz (Jun 23, 2013)

insaneluzer said:


> So I'm not really interested in adding people just for their turnip lady, but I was wondering, my turnip price today is 99 bells. Should I go for them? I don't really understand the stalk market thing, to be honest. o_o It's like the real stock market to me, just makes my head hurt lol!



Anything under 100 bells for turnips is a good buying price in my opinion, maybe just buy a few stacks for now and see how you get on this week!


----------



## sydney (Jun 23, 2013)

I bought 1.5 ml at 93... Where do I put them all?!?! are they okay just sitting outside...


----------



## insaneluzer (Jun 23, 2013)

My boyfriend had his turnip price at 95, so I went to his town and bought 175 bunches of 10 turnips. I hope we get a good price pattern this week or I'm down a lot of bells! D:


----------



## Krael42 (Jun 23, 2013)

Joan's selling price was 109 Bells. I bought them anyway. I wouldn't have time to buy at other players' towns, so it doesn't matter to me, just as long as I can sell them at a price that is over 109 Bells.


----------



## sydney (Jun 23, 2013)

I bought 16 pages worth...

- - - Post Merge - - -

how many is that... I don't even know haha


----------



## Jellymae (Jun 23, 2013)

I bought mine for 90 bells last week and the highest selling price in my town this week was 73 >.> the lowest being 20. Is that normal?


----------



## Attribule (Jun 23, 2013)

Garret, if you see this in time your inbox is full, but yes Joan is available for 35minutes more in my town.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 23, 2013)

I added you!


----------



## Attribule (Jun 23, 2013)

Garrett x50 cal said:


> I added you!



Gate open!

Edit: No more people, good luck to everybody who came!


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 23, 2013)

i bought over 300k bells worth of turnips today at 105 each. 

What ever happened to red turnips?


----------



## Punchyleaf (Jun 23, 2013)

They took them out


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 23, 2013)

My prices were 110...haha fail. :/
I bought 10 just so they will spoil and I can catch a fly. xD


----------



## barronn30 (Jun 23, 2013)

I bought a lot.

Hope everyone does well!


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 23, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> My prices were 110...haha fail. :/
> I bought 10 just so they will spoil and I can catch a fly. xD



Good idea, though, I think you may attract ants rather.


----------



## Majorasmask (Jun 23, 2013)

I'm not sure how it's possible to do bad at this, you have an entire week to find someone online that has a good selling price right? This is the first I bought them, and I went big (almost 1.5 mil invested). I'm just a bit optimistic lol...


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 23, 2013)

traceguy said:


> Good idea, though, I think you may attract ants rather.



Aw, but I already caught an ant. :/ I am hoping for flies because the trash in my town isn't doing anything to attract them. -.-


----------



## barronn30 (Jun 23, 2013)

Majorasmask said:


> I'm not sure how it's possible to do bad at this, you have an entire week to find someone online that has a good selling price right? This is the first I bought them, and I went big (almost 1.5 mil invested). I'm just a bit optimistic lol...



One thing that might be a problem is if there is enough time to accommodate everyone when someone has a good price. 
Like if a lot of people need to sell and not enough time for everyone before the shop closes (night) /change price again (morning).


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 23, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> Aw, but I already caught an ant. :/ I am hoping for flies because the trash in my town isn't doing anything to attract them. -.-



I haven't tried turnips yet, so I'm not giving a red light. if it works be sure to let us know

According to IGN, Flies are found "Garbage or Spoiled Turnips"


----------



## Majorasmask (Jun 23, 2013)

Here's the thing, doing this actually took me about 3 hours just to get the turnips. I don't know how long it will take to sell them. I do know that within 2 hours you can make a million bells in this game. This investment needs to net me a substantial amount for it to be worth while, so yes, this is an experiment.


----------



## sydney (Jun 23, 2013)

In two hours you can make a million if you're lucky, but the odds are random...

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, how did it take you 3 hours? I bought 16,000 turnips and that took maybe 30 min....


----------



## Majorasmask (Jun 23, 2013)

sydney said:


> In two hours you can make a million if you're lucky, but the odds are random...
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also, how did it take you 3 hours? I bought 16,000 turnips and that took maybe 30 min....



Searching the website looking for someone with decent prices took me a good 2 hours. She was selling them at 108 in my town.

And I don't think it's really random, there is a science behind it


----------



## DiscordDave (Jun 23, 2013)

barronn30 said:


> One thing that might be a problem is if there is enough time to accommodate everyone when someone has a good price.
> Like if a lot of people need to sell and not enough time for everyone before the shop closes (night) /change price again (morning).



Last week when my sale price hit 595, within a 2 hour window, 8 people came in and sold many millions worth of bells.  And I had room for more people in there at the time too.


----------



## sydney (Jun 23, 2013)

Majorasmask said:


> Searching the website looking for someone with decent prices took me a good 2 hours. She was selling them at 108 in my town.
> 
> And I don't think it's really random, there is a science behind it



ahh! I guess I was lucky she was selling for 93. And of course the beetle hunting is the trick, but sometimes they're sparse


----------



## BlackBloodWizard (Jun 23, 2013)

Majorasmask said:


> Searching the website looking for someone with decent prices took me a good 2 hours. She was selling them at 108 in my town.
> 
> And I don't think it's really random, there is a science behind it



computers (and by extension, video games) can not generate 'true randomness' because the randomization is achieved through a mathematical algorithm, and of course, math is not random, its only used in this instance to imitate randomness, or appear random, we can call it 'pseudo randomization' at best. This of course is why this project is so valuable.

We can track the pattern and make educated guesses for the best possible payout.

generally though I don't buy turnips out of town unless my price is just atrocious.


----------



## Oriana (Jun 23, 2013)

This sounds really cool! I'd love to participate.
My turnip prices at the moment are at 76 Bells. How unfortunate.


----------



## Aux10 (Jun 23, 2013)

I only have about 30 minuets every Sunday morning to buy my turnips so I always buy local even if the price is a bit steep. With this project the risk of doing so is relatively low. It just hurts my profits.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 23, 2013)

Bought over 1million bells worth of turnips today thanks to Attribule!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Majorasmask said:


> Here's the thing, doing this actually took me about 3 hours just to get the turnips. I don't know how long it will take to sell them. I do know that within 2 hours you can make a million bells in this game. This investment needs to net me a substantial amount for it to be worth while, so yes, this is an experiment.


You said you spent 1.5 million and it took you 3 hours to buy them what the f***? I spent close to 1.2 million took me <30 mins


----------



## Majorasmask (Jun 23, 2013)

Garrett x50 cal said:


> Bought over 1million bells worth of turnips today thanks to Attribule!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



It took most of that time trying to find somewhere to buy them, again, thanks to Attribule.


----------



## hobby103 (Jun 24, 2013)

Hey I would like to be added to the spreadsheet please


----------



## CharityDiary (Jun 24, 2013)

hobby103 said:


> Hey I would like to be added to the spreadsheet please



You can add yourself 

Anyone can participate!


----------



## Novaus (Jun 24, 2013)

Attempting to contact "luke" has failed, and I need be rid of these turnips


----------



## Pandoria (Jun 24, 2013)

My Turnips are at 121 right now!


----------



## sydney (Jun 24, 2013)

where's the spreadsheet? I gotta bookmark it :K

- - - Post Merge - - -

Found it ~ I missed the 9 am prices heh sorry

Also by "Luke" do you mean the guy who's name is above mine? He's my friend, do you want me to text him?


----------



## ekul1018 (Jun 24, 2013)

Someone looking for me? --Luke


----------



## Novaus (Jun 24, 2013)

ekul1018 said:


> Someone looking for me? --Luke



Apologies. I have already resolved the matter.


----------



## ekul1018 (Jun 24, 2013)

Sorry about that. Ill getcha next time.





Novaus said:


> Apologies. I have already resolved the matter.


----------



## hobby103 (Jun 24, 2013)

Anyone have turnips above 200 this week? Will give 10% to anyone who has high prices and lets me sell in their town


----------



## CharityDiary (Jun 24, 2013)

hobby103 said:


> Anyone have turnips above 200 this week? Will give 10% to anyone who has high prices and lets me sell in their town



Someone will probably have prices even higher than that. We had 500-something last week, with fewer people.


----------



## insaneluzer (Jun 24, 2013)

So I'm guessing the name of the game is patience.


----------



## CharityDiary (Jun 24, 2013)

insaneluzer said:


> So I'm guessing the name of the game is patience.



Yeah. If things aren't looking good by Thursday or Friday, I'll post a warning on the spreadsheet for everyone to sell at whatever the highest price is. I mean, you're gonna sell at a price higher than what you paid... just depends whether it's 800 or 130.


----------



## insaneluzer (Jun 24, 2013)

Very true. The patience part is going to be my biggest challenge. xD I'm only using my re-tail or my boyfriend's re-tail, though, I'm just curious to see how the stats come out from you guys' project here. c:


----------



## CharityDiary (Jun 24, 2013)

insaneluzer said:


> Very true. The patience part is going to be my biggest challenge. xD I'm only using my re-tail or my boyfriend's re-tail, though, I'm just curious to see how the stats come out from you guys' project here. c:



Oh! Well, okay. We did very well last week. Guess we'll see!


----------



## Oriana (Jun 24, 2013)

My turnip price today is at 201 Bells, if anyone is interested.


----------



## hobby103 (Jun 24, 2013)

CharityDiary said:


> Someone will probably have prices even higher than that. We had 500-something last week, with fewer people.


Yeah I figured so. I just wanna put a post out to let people know I'm selling. Hope we get some good prices this week!


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 24, 2013)

CharityDiary said:


> Oh! Well, okay. We did very well last week. Guess we'll see!



What was the highest price?


----------



## CharityDiary (Jun 24, 2013)

Garrett x50 cal said:


> What was the highest price?



595


----------



## sydney (Jun 24, 2013)

Isabelle said my town is like living in a landfill because I put all my things in front of Town Hall to make room for turnips :c


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 24, 2013)

CharityDiary said:


> 595



Niiiice Highest I;ve got in City Folk was 503 or something low 500s


----------



## insaneluzer (Jun 24, 2013)

Yikes, my boyfriend's and my turnip prices today were HORRIBLE! If my price went from 90 to 84 in one day, is there any chance the price will spike? Or should I just cut my losses now? :C


----------



## CharityDiary (Jun 24, 2013)

insaneluzer said:


> Yikes, my boyfriend's and my turnip prices today were HORRIBLE! If my price went from 90 to 84 in one day, is there any chance the price will spike? Or should I just cut my losses now? :C



Spike patterns generally start with decreasing prices. Big Spikes will involve three consecutive increases after these decreases, with the third increased price being higher than 250. If this third increased price is lower than 250, it's likely that the next price will increase one last time. This is called a Small Spike.

If you don't see a single increase by Thursday afternoon, you have the Decreasing pattern, and should sell elsewhere.


----------



## RickyBamBam (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm crossing my fingers for a price hike! I bought my turnips 95 bells each, and they are being valued today for 92 bells. Well, here's to tomorrow!


----------



## FunnyDude (Jun 25, 2013)

My Turnips are at 164 today, not sure if i should sell now.....


----------



## Majorasmask (Jun 25, 2013)

sydney said:


> Isabelle said my town is like living in a landfill because I put all my things in front of Town Hall to make room for turnips :c



LOL just turnips all over the place


----------



## gerin (Jun 25, 2013)

The spreadsheet has someone's prices at 900?!


----------



## Aux10 (Jun 25, 2013)

gerin said:


> The spreadsheet has someone's prices at 900?!



Apparently that was random guy's idea of a bad joke. I'm guessing a non stalk market trader thought It'd be funny.


----------



## Uaedaien (Jun 25, 2013)

Aux10 said:


> Apparently that was random guy's idea of a bad joke. I'm guessing a non stalk market trader thought It'd be funny.



Yeah someone put mine at 900, actual was 79 which I've got up there now. 

Looks like someone is messing up the entire spread sheet.

Edit: Yup a whole bunch of the friendcodes are now the same 

Anonymous user 57 on there is now deleting lines great....think they get a new number each time.


----------



## barronn30 (Jun 25, 2013)

Is it possible to make restrictions? Seems like someone wants to ruin it for everyone.


----------



## Pandoria (Jun 25, 2013)

I'm on there now! And someone keeps changing my turnip prices -_-


----------



## Attribule (Jun 25, 2013)

Everybody keep tabs on your section to make sure nobody tampered with it.


----------



## Uaedaien (Jun 25, 2013)

barronn30 said:


> Is it possible to make restrictions? Seems like someone wants to ruin it for everyone.



You can force people to sign in with their google ids and then ban people who mess with it.


----------



## barronn30 (Jun 25, 2013)

Uaedaien said:


> You can force people to sign in with their google ids and then ban people who mess with it.



I think we should do that, someone keeps joining in and out and tampering with everything.


----------



## Pandoria (Jun 25, 2013)

This is bad! Someone's ruined everything and tampered with everything, why must people be so mean?


----------



## Attribule (Jun 25, 2013)

OnigiriGamer said:


> This is bad! Someone's ruined everything and tampered with everything, why must people be so mean?



It's just your average neckbeard.


----------



## Uaedaien (Jun 25, 2013)

barronn30 said:


> I think we should do that, someone keeps joining in and out and tampering with everything.



Messaged BlackBloodWizard but the best way is probably for him to add users to a private document with edit permissions. 

At the moment I think anyone with the link can just log in and mess about. That worked great for a while but I guess someone is bored today.


----------



## Pandoria (Jun 25, 2013)

Grrrr....  I hope things can be fixed! This whole turnip thing is a great idea!


----------



## christian2000bc (Jun 25, 2013)

Whoever this is, it's getting really annoying. They deleted all of my information I had on there.


----------



## maarowak (Jun 25, 2013)

So... None of these extremely high prices are true, right?
Aaaaand they deleted my line. Great. Superb.

No way to find them and block them from the forums and from the doc?


----------



## Attribule (Jun 25, 2013)

maarowak said:


> So... None of these extremely high prices are true, right?



Unless the user comes here and claims it's true then just assume it's wrong.

--

*Anybody participating*: Just post here when you have any price updates and do NOT use the spreadsheet. Simple fix for now.


----------



## Uaedaien (Jun 25, 2013)

Attribule said:


> Unless the user comes here and claims it's true then just assume it's wrong.



Yeah I can't remember all the patterns from before someone started messing about but I think the highest legitimate price was 300 which is hopefully the start of a spike pattern.

Edit: 7:44AM PT last time sheet was accurate and not being trolled.


----------



## Attribule (Jun 25, 2013)

Already closed my spreadsheet tab.

Will be posting my noon prices in about an hour. Stay on your toes everybody!


----------



## Pandoria (Jun 25, 2013)

If anyone would like to know, my prices for turnips this afternoon are 103 bells, not that good, but just thought you should know.


----------



## sydney (Jun 25, 2013)

someone keeps editing the spreadsheet, my name isn't even there anymore?


----------



## maarowak (Jun 25, 2013)

Whoever made the spreadsheet should revert it to the original and lock it for the moment.


----------



## sydney (Jun 25, 2013)

ughh


----------



## Krael42 (Jun 25, 2013)

My Tuesday 9 A.M. price is 89 Bells. My prices keep decreasing so hopefully they will increase soon.


----------



## Majorasmask (Jun 25, 2013)

176 each... I'm selling, I need space and that almost doubles my investment. Should be a clean 3 mil.


----------



## sydney (Jun 25, 2013)

Same, my prices are 89


----------



## christian2000bc (Jun 25, 2013)

My current price for 12 o'clock is 136 bells.


----------



## soixantesix (Jun 25, 2013)

Yeah, someone is just vandalizing the spreadsheet at this point.  Is there anyway that the owner could lock it and just allowed certain people?  I thought google docs had a permission tool for that sort of thing.

It would be kind of a pain for people that don't have gmail accounts, but it is a potential fix.


----------



## Majorasmask (Jun 25, 2013)

if anyone wants to sell in my town my prices are currently 176. 15% tip.


----------



## Owl (Jun 25, 2013)

My price is 213 bells right now, I reckon it's the maximum for the week

I sold earlier at 168 bells...


----------



## barronn30 (Jun 25, 2013)

126 bells in my town. I think it might be a random pattern.


----------



## sydney (Jun 25, 2013)

afternoon price is 118


----------



## Krael42 (Jun 25, 2013)

My Tuesday P.M. price is 84 Bells.


----------



## Attribule (Jun 25, 2013)

Tuesday Noon: 71


----------



## Neutron (Jun 25, 2013)

Yesterday was 67... today was 57  I'm gonna need to come to someone's town.


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 25, 2013)

Owl said:


> My price is 213 bells right now, I reckon it's the maximum for the week
> 
> I sold earlier at 168 bells...



CAN I VISIT?!?!?!?!


----------



## Owl (Jun 25, 2013)

traceguy said:


> CAN I VISIT?!?!?!?!



Sure, I've sent you a PM


----------



## Majorasmask (Jun 25, 2013)

So here is what happened with my experiment. It took me a good 6 hours to double my 1.4 million bells. And it wasn't a guaranteed profit. The thing is, I can make 3 million bells in 6 hours farming bugs and it's guaranteed. Add in that this requires research and a community (that has now been screwed up), and I don't think I will be partaking in this again. Sadly, it's simply not worth the trouble.

Also, during the entire week, I have had absolutely no access to my inventory as it was packed with turnips. That is a huge turn off especially if I need to wait until Thursday.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 25, 2013)

Majorasmask said:


> So here is what happened with my experiment. It took me a good 6 hours to double my 1.4 million bells. And it wasn't a guaranteed profit. The thing is, I can make 3 million bells in 6 hours farming bugs and it's guaranteed. Add in that this requires research and a community (that has now been screwed up), and I don't think I will be partaking in this again. Sadly, it's simply not worth the trouble.
> 
> Also, during the entire week, I have had absolutely no access to my inventory as it was packed with turnips. That is a huge turn off especially if I need to wait until Thursday.


All you really need is one good turnip harvest and you're set. plus 6 f***ing hours of farming is ridiculously not fun.


----------



## sydney (Jun 25, 2013)

I just want the turnip badge .-.


----------



## Majorasmask (Jun 25, 2013)

Garrett x50 cal said:


> All you really need is one good turnip harvest and you're set. plus 6 f***ing hours of farming is ridiculously not fun.



6 hours of farming or an entire week with no inventory access? I mean, that's really what it comes down to for me. I hate having turnips filling up every space I own.


----------



## sydney (Jun 25, 2013)

I'm really concerned now that I won't be able to make any profit and will have basically lost everything...


----------



## Attribule (Jun 25, 2013)

Garrett x50 cal said:


> All you really need is one good turnip harvest and you're set. plus 6 f***ing hours of farming is ridiculously not fun.



This has been my first attempt at turnip selling as well and I can honestly agree with Majora. I've had no access to virtually all of my inventory space the past few days, and will continue to have no access to anything until I get rid of them all. In all of this down time I could have made more money farming than I could have made selling my turnips at even high prices such as 500+.

Turnips seem to be the alternative for those who don't enjoy farming to be honest and instead can kind of chill out and check in every so often when the prices are high.

This may be the last time I participate as well.


----------



## Majorasmask (Jun 25, 2013)

sydney said:


> I'm really concerned now that I won't be able to make any profit and will have basically lost everything...



You can come sell in my town, it's still at 176.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, the real money might be made simply checking your prices and getting tips when you have a high sell price. So I wouldn't completely abandon it, free money is free money.


----------



## Gearhead31 (Jun 25, 2013)

How do I join that Spreadsheet?


----------



## MrCrzister (Jun 25, 2013)

Owl said:


> Sure, I've sent you a PM



Can I come?


----------



## Owl (Jun 25, 2013)

sydney said:


> I'm really concerned now that I won't be able to make any profit and will have basically lost everything...



213 bells here, come over


----------



## Mad Hatter (Jun 25, 2013)

Is your gate open owl


----------



## Aux10 (Jun 25, 2013)

Gearhead31 said:


> How do I join that Spreadsheet?



You can just enter your info yourself but I'd wait till later tonight since some ass vandalized it this morning.


----------



## Owl (Jun 25, 2013)

Yes, yes it is


----------



## Coni (Jun 25, 2013)

Aux10 said:


> You can just enter your info yourself but I'd wait till later tonight since some ass vandalized it this morning.



*Please check your own FC, I just realized they mixed the FCs * I had to enter mine again


----------



## Akihana (Jun 25, 2013)

Someone is vandalizing it again~. It's inconvenient, but it might be necessary to restrict access and force people to sign in and be invited. In any case, my info is fixed for however long it takes the vandal to find it and mess with it again!


----------



## BlackBloodWizard (Jun 25, 2013)

Much agreed. I'm sorry everyone, hopefully  Charity and myself can work something out. I suppose we were being naive to assume if people would leave us be. ._.


Edit: as such I wouldn't recommend trying to update the spreadsheet until we have it under wraps again


----------



## CharityDiary (Jun 25, 2013)

Uaedaien said:


> Messaged BlackBloodWizard but the best way is probably for him to add users to a private document with edit permissions.
> 
> At the moment I think anyone with the link can just log in and mess about. That worked great for a while but I guess someone is bored today.



Actually, I am the creator of the spreadsheet.

I will make a new thread addressing this. Be on the lookout for it.


----------



## BlackBloodWizard (Jun 25, 2013)

CharityDiary said:


> Actually, I am the creator of the spreadsheet.
> 
> I will make a new thread addressing this. Be on the lookout for it.



I'm not sure a new thread is entirely necessary. but I'm glad to hear you're on this. I was about to pm you.


----------



## StevieTea (Jun 25, 2013)

Can people that actually want to be apart of the stalk market just post there emails here so then you can give permission to them? Or PM you their E-Mails?


----------



## Aux10 (Jun 25, 2013)

StevieTea said:


> Can people that actually want to be apart of the stalk market just post there emails here so then you can give permission to them? Or PM you their E-Mails?



Unless you want to end up on a spam list I suggest not posting your email in a public forum.


----------



## StevieTea (Jun 25, 2013)

That's why I added the PM part


----------



## CharityDiary (Jun 25, 2013)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?70194-Stalk-Market-Spreadsheet&p=1387196#post1387196

Please go here. I have addressed the issue.

- - - Post Merge - - -



BlackBloodWizard said:


> I'm not sure a new thread is entirely necessary. but I'm glad to hear you're on this. I was about to pm you.



This thread is getting a bit cluttered. I posted a new thread specifically about the spreadsheet, just because.

I'm adding you as co-creator, though =)


----------



## BlackBloodWizard (Jun 25, 2013)

huzzah!


----------



## insaneluzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Wow, people are abandoning so fast! Hold steady guys, the stalk market IS the best money maker according to the people who've had the game much longer than we have, you just have to be patient and wait for the price increases!

And that sucks about the spreadsheet. Same thing happened once to a google group my English professor used to post people's papers anonymously with her analyses. Sometimes people can just be pricks! :C


----------



## Majorasmask (Jun 25, 2013)

insaneluzer said:


> Wow, people are abandoning so fast! Hold steady guys, the stalk market IS the best money maker according to the people who've had the game much longer than we have, you just have to be patient and wait for the price increases!
> 
> And that sucks about the spreadsheet. Same thing happened once to a google group my English professor used to post people's papers anonymously with her analyses. Sometimes people can just be pricks! :C



I know for a fact that it is not the best money maker. Beetles are the best money maker, it just requires actual work.


----------



## BlackBloodWizard (Jun 26, 2013)

No, turnips are by far the best money because if done properly they will multiply your money many times over, beetles are a good way to build up your investment money in the first place.


----------



## hobby103 (Jun 26, 2013)

Majorasmask said:


> So here is what happened with my experiment. It took me a good 6 hours to double my 1.4 million bells. And it wasn't a guaranteed profit. The thing is, I can make 3 million bells in 6 hours farming bugs and it's guaranteed. Add in that this requires research and a community (that has now been screwed up), and I don't think I will be partaking in this again. Sadly, it's simply not worth the trouble.
> 
> Also, during the entire week, I have had absolutely no access to my inventory as it was packed with turnips. That is a huge turn off especially if I need to wait until Thursday.



You realize you can put the turnips into storage in the train station right?


----------



## CharityDiary (Jun 26, 2013)

Majorasmask said:


> I know for a fact that it is not the best money maker. Beetles are the best money maker, it just requires actual work.



Lol.

You can either get 700,000 in one hour of constant playing (beatles), or like 9,000,000 by doing almost nothing...


----------



## FunnyDude (Jun 26, 2013)

My bell prices were 401 this morning, i'm waiting for noon prices but pm me if u want to come and sell. My gates are always open so.
I made 1,6 million bells  . This is a very quick way to make bells quicker then beetles.


----------



## Majorasmask (Jun 26, 2013)

CharityDiary said:


> Lol.
> 
> You can either get 700,000 in one hour of constant playing (beatles), or like 9,000,000 by doing almost nothing...



And at what cost? You can't even play the game while you're loaded up on turnips. Every space (including storage) is taken up by turnips. The entire week becomes about selling turnips and trying to unload them. And who says you're going to make 9 million every week? Most weeks you're going to double your money unless you run around waiting for someone with insane buying prices (if that even happens) and then part with 15% of your profit. Which on 9 million is almost 1.5 million, basically your investment.

Or you can casually spend an hour a day catching beetles, making 7 million a week guaranteed... I don't see why you find this funny when the numbers are so close.

- - - Post Merge - - -



FunnyDude said:


> My bell prices were 401 this morning, i'm waiting for noon prices but pm me if u want to come and sell. My gates are always open so.
> I made 1,6 million bells  . This is a very quick way to make bells quicker then beetles.



It took you 4 days to make 1.6 million bells... I made the same in an hour and a half. How is that much quicker?


----------



## insaneluzer (Jun 26, 2013)

I see what you mean, majoras. Catching beetles is honestly still probably going to be my main method of gaining bells because it's much more predictable. I personally didn't purchase quite _that many_ turnips, so I've still been able to catch beetles and sharks every evening. That's probably how I'll continue to do things, and this should keep the risk from possibly not finding somebody with a high turnip selling price in time low. Because that way, I'll still have a couple hundred thousand bells in my savings as insurance, and what I make from the stalk market will be just supplementary. That's how you're supposed to invest in the real-life stock market, anyway. You're not supposed to put all your eggs in one basket! :'D


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 26, 2013)

Holy **** Majorasmask we get it you like spending 6 hours a day catching the same 5 bugs everyday and you hate turnips, deal with it.


----------



## Majorasmask (Jun 26, 2013)

Garrett x50 cal said:


> Holy **** Majorasmask we get it you like spending 6 hours a day catching the same 5 bugs everyday and you hate turnips, deal with it.



I'm responding to those responding to me, if you don't like it, don't ****ing read the comment.


----------



## Gearhead31 (Jun 26, 2013)

Even if you make the same amount of money through turnips or beetles, Turnips is less work


----------



## Aux10 (Jun 26, 2013)

Not all of us have the time to waste to run around catching beetles everyday so we invest in turnips instead. It's all about how much time you're willing to put into the game. For those who are only able to play an hour or so a day turnips are clearly the best money maker. For those who have the hours to waste catching a crap-ton of beetles every night, be my guest.


----------



## hobby103 (Jun 26, 2013)

I have turnip prices at 213 a piece in my town. Just pm me and add me friend code to the left and you can sell here. I would appreciate a tip of some sort as well. Hope to see you soon.


----------



## Miss Fushi (Jun 26, 2013)

Omgoodness! I want in. A wonderful idea!!


----------



## CharityDiary (Jun 26, 2013)

Miss Fushi said:


> Omgoodness! I want in. A wonderful idea!!



My apologies, I just got home from a long day of driving (about 6 hours). I'm going to accept everyone's share requests right now. I'm going to assume you already sent the request =)


----------



## BlackBloodWizard (Jun 26, 2013)

yeah some people need to take a chill pill. for real. besides its still common sense. turnips still have the greatest output by sheer speed and volume. and of course this database takes a lot of the guesswork out as well ^^


----------



## BlackBloodWizard (Jun 26, 2013)

As pointed out earlier in the thread, you're supposed to keep making money through bug catching and fishing and the like. you gotta have money to make money!


----------



## Gearhead31 (Jun 26, 2013)

Why would you post such a bad turnip price


----------



## FunnyDude (Jun 26, 2013)

Majorasmask said:


> And at what cost? You can't even play the game while you're loaded up on turnips. Every space (including storage) is taken up by turnips. The entire week becomes about selling turnips and trying to unload them. And who says you're going to make 9 million every week? Most weeks you're going to double your money unless you run around waiting for someone with insane buying prices (if that even happens) and then part with 15% of your profit. Which on 9 million is almost 1.5 million, basically your investment.
> 
> Or you can casually spend an hour a day catching beetles, making 7 million a week guaranteed... I don't see why you find this funny when the numbers are so close.
> 
> ...


I don't like wasting 1 and half hours by doing nothing though. If that is what you like then sure have fun!


----------



## BlackBloodWizard (Jun 26, 2013)

who is that directed too? @.@


----------



## roroselle (Jun 27, 2013)

Well turnips are just an extra way to make money, and depending on how much you buy, lots of it. I mean I still fish and catch bugs and make millions from that too. But I made 10 mil too from turnips in one day. 

Wee~ I have a feeling that my turnip prices might go high soon cuz it went 50s, 80s, now it's 131


----------



## BlackBloodWizard (Jun 28, 2013)

roroselle said:


> Well turnips are just an extra way to make money, and depending on how much you buy, lots of it. I mean I still fish and catch bugs and make millions from that too. But I made 10 mil too from turnips in one day.
> 
> Wee~ I have a feeling that my turnip prices might go high soon cuz it went 50s, 80s, now it's 131



oh awesome! ^^ are you part of the spreadsheet?


----------



## roroselle (Jun 28, 2013)

I am!


----------



## Tetsuya (Jun 28, 2013)

Anyone with really high prices above 500?


----------



## Tetsuya (Jun 29, 2013)

Bump


----------



## sydney (Jun 29, 2013)

I really need a good price x-x


----------



## ugadawg13 (Jun 29, 2013)

At this point i'd take anyone with above 100 prices


----------



## Brickcity1333 (Jul 4, 2013)

the new thread doesnt work for me


----------



## BlackBloodWizard (Jul 8, 2013)

Brickcity1333 said:


> the new thread doesnt work for me


you mean the link doesn't work?


----------



## christian42096 (Jul 9, 2013)

Can you add me to the spreadsheet?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, I am unable to see the GoogleDocs spreadsheet. It says I do not have permission to view it.


----------



## BlackBloodWizard (Jul 10, 2013)

christian42096 said:


> Can you add me to the spreadsheet?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also, I am unable to see the GoogleDocs spreadsheet. It says I do not have permission to view it.



go to the new topic and request permission there. I don't actually control the spreadsheet.


----------



## CharityDiary (Jul 10, 2013)

BlackBloodWizard said:


> go to the new topic and request permission there. I don't actually control the spreadsheet.



Thanks, Cass =)


----------



## BlackBloodWizard (Jul 10, 2013)

New thread url fixed.


----------

